# Electronics for a boat with an open layout



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Pics of the layout?


----------



## chrisba (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ck. out carolina skiff they use to have a enclosed box that fit across their j-series...bolt on worked well for me...scratch that they no longer make them


----------

